# Erste Benchmarks eines Ivy Bridge i3 ES aufgetaucht



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

In einem Chinesischen Forum sind schon vor etwa 2 Wochen Bilder eines Ivy Bridge ES aufgetaucht, Nun gibt es erneut Bilder, diesmal von Benchmarks. Sie stammen aus dem Forum von coolaler.com - der bekannte Overclocker hatte schon öfter intel ES zum testen, zB vor dem Sandy Bridge Start. 

Die ES CPU läuft mit 1,8GHz, ein für ES typischer Takt, bei einem Multiplikator von 18 und hat folglich 100MHz BLCR Takt. Der L3 Cache ist 4MB groß, 1MB mehr als bei aktuellen Sandy Bridge i3. HT unterstütz der Chip ebenfalls. Gefertigt ist die CPU im 22nm Prozess.

Hier mal ein Bild des ES und ein CPU-z Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Tests wurden Super Pi, CPUMark99 und Cinebench11 eingesetzt. Leider wurde als Vergleichs CPU ein i5-2400 eingesetzt. Dieser wurde zwar auf 1,8GHz heruntergetaktet, ist aber aufgrund seiner 4 Kerne ein etwas unglücklich gewählter Vergleichspartner. Vll kann ja PCGH ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks mit einem Sandy Bridge i3 @ 1,8GHz machen. In Super Pi, welches nur einen Kern belastet muss sich der Ivy Bridge knapp dem Sandy Bridge geschlagen geben. Im CPU Mark99 liegt der Ivy Bridge dafür knapp vorne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Cinebench wurde leider nicht der 1Kern Test ausgeführt, logische Folge ist das der i5 aufgrund der doppelten Kernzahl natürlich auf und davon zieht. Auch hier wäre als vergleich natürlich ein SB i3 @ 1,8 ein besserer Vergleichspartner gewesen. HT kann die 2 fehlenden "echten" Kerne bekanntlich nicht ausgleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Persönliche Meinung: Der Test zeigt (zumindest in Ansätzen) das was man erwartet hat. Da Ivy Bridge ein Die Shrik ist steigt die IPC nicht oder nur leicht, aufgrund des größere Cache, an.

Quelle: http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php?t=268383

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

Hmm ....leider habe ich den kleinen nicht mehr da und nur noch diesen Screen wo ich ihn auch noch übertaktet hatte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Doppelt so schnell bei aber nicht ganz dem doppelten Takt aber zum vergleichen eher ungeeignet aber ein Grund für mich nochmal einen i3 auf mein Board zu setzten


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Juli 2011)

Hui, das ist zwar ein sehr früher test, aber es scheint, als wäre das schon eine ganz schöne Hausnummer... :O


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, das ist zwar ein sehr früher test, aber es scheint, als wäre das schon eine ganz schöne Hausnummer... :O



Naja bei so komischen Testumgebungen weiß ich nicht


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Juli 2011)

Na, auch wieder wahr. Aber mal sehen, wie der Leistungsunterschied zum SB sein wird - immerhin erscheinen die neuen Tri-Gates nicht zu unterschätzen zu sein - aber bisher wohl eher nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## jaramund (3. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Na, auch wieder wahr. Aber mal sehen, wie der Leistungsunterschied zum SB sein wird - immerhin erscheinen die neuen Tri-Gates nicht zu unterschätzen zu sein - aber bisher wohl eher nur auf dem Papier.


 

Wenn die CPU-Spannung stimmt (0,92V) ist das schon ein kräftiger Unterschied zu 1,2 V - das sind ein Viertel weniger Spannung -> gleiche Leistung bei 25% weniger Leistungsaufnahme (nur grob überschlagen)
Es kann natürlich sein, dass beim SB nicht an der Spannung optimiert wurde. 
Und da de ES es sicher noch optimierungsfähig ist wird sich da sicher noch etwas tun.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> In Super Pi, welches nur einen Kern belastet muss sich der Ivy Bridge knapp dem Sandy Bridge geschlagen geben. Im CPU Mark99 liegt der Ivy Bridge dafür knapp vorne.


 
Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Bedeutet das also dass Ivy Bridge bei gleichem Takt langsamer ist als ein Sandy Bridge Prozessor oder wie soll man das Ergebnis deuten?


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Bedeutet das also dass Ivy Bridge bei gleichem Takt langsamer ist als  ein Sandy Bridge Prozessor oder wie soll man das Ergebnis  deuten?



Da als vergleich kein Sandy Bridge i3 sondern ein i5, der zB mehr Cache hat, verwendet wurde und zudem unklar ist mit welchen Takt und Timings der RAM gelaufen ist kann man daraus sicher nicht schließen das Ivy pro Takt langsamer ist. Wie erwähnt wären halt Vergleichsbenchmarks mit einem Sandy Bridge i3 sehr hilfreich. Und selbst dann bleibt noch immer der Faktor das es sich hierbei um ein ES handelt welches wohl noch nicht der Final verkauften Version entspricht.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

Wieso benutzen die Tester dann solche komischen Vergleiche?
Die sollten doch gerade weil sie Tester sind, alle Prozessoren liegen haben und mal schnell etwas zusammen stellen um genau vergleichen zu können.
Ich habe den Eindruck dass hier nut irreführende Informationen gestreut werden sollen.
Andererseits kann das auch bedeuten dass Ivy Bridge sehr viel Wert auf die Grafik legen wird und weniger auf die maximale Ausbeute an zusätzlicher Leistung gegenüber Sandy Bridge.
Aber die Grafik wurde leider nicht verglichen.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso benutzen die Tester dann solche komischen Vergleiche?



Vll weil er bei einem direkten Vergleich mit einem i3 probleme mit intel bekommt, vll weil kein i3 zur verfügung stand - genaues weiß hier wohl nur der Tester selbst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits kann das auch bedeuten dass Ivy Bridge sehr viel Wert auf  die Grafik legen wird und weniger auf die maximale Ausbeute an  zusätzlicher Leistung gegenüber Sandy Bridge.


 
Das ist sogar sicher so - von höherer IPC bei Ivy Bridge war nie die Rede.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Grafik wurde leider nicht verglichen.



Das kann mehrere Gründe haben. zB das diese vll noch gar nicht korrekt funktioniert. Eine wahrscheinlichere Variante ist das noch gar kein passender Treiber zur Verfügung steht.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist sogar sicher so - von höherer IPC bei Ivy Bridge war nie die Rede.


 
Ich kann mich recht gut daran erinnern dass einige hier im Forum von 20% mehr Leistung des Ivy Bridge gegenüber Sandy Bridge gesprochen haben. 
Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung dass Intel mit Ivy Bridge Llano im Grafikbereich angreifen will denn Leistung genug hat die CPU schon.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich recht gut daran erinnern dass  einige hier im Forum von 20% mehr Leistung des Ivy Bridge gegenüber  Sandy Bridge gesprochen haben.



Das stimmt auch, aber 20% mehr Leistung muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen 20% mehr IPC. 20% mehr Leistung können auch durch 20% mehr Takt bei gleicher IPC enstehen, was auch ein sehr wahrscheinliches Scenario ist.

mfg


----------



## TheMF6265 (3. Juli 2011)

ich denke allerdings nicht, dass die IGP von Ivy schon Llano gefährlich werden kann, dafür ist Llano noch zu weit weg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2011)

jaramund schrieb:


> Wenn die CPU-Spannung stimmt (0,92V) ist das schon ein kräftiger Unterschied zu 1,2 V - das sind ein Viertel weniger Spannung -> gleiche Leistung bei 25% weniger Leistungsaufnahme (nur grob überschlagen)
> Es kann natürlich sein, dass beim SB nicht an der Spannung optimiert wurde.
> Und da de ES es sicher noch optimierungsfähig ist wird sich da sicher noch etwas tun.


 Stimmt schon, 22nm und TriGate-Fertigung dürften für 'ne verdammt "coole" CPU sorgen, daher wird hier das (OC-)Taktmaximum richtig interessant werden. Selbst wenn Ivy Bridge bei gleicher Leistung/Takt etwa auf der Stelle treten sollte, wenn die durchschnittlichen Taktraten etliche hundert Megahertz höher als beim Sandy sein werden ohne zusätzliche Stromaufnahme oder Wärmeverlust wirds 'ne super CPU werden, freu mich schon. <3


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Der Test ist jedenfalls ne ganze Ecke aussagekräftiger als jedes Bulldozer Blah Blub was in den letzten Monaten geleakt wurde.
Und zu bedenken ist das es bis Ivy noch ne Weile hin ist und BUlldozer angbelich bald kommen sollte aber dann doch erst im Okktober 2027 kommt. 


Danke für die News, auch wenn die beiden nicht wirklich verggleichbar sind ist es immerhin schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt in einem sehr frühen Stadium.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, aber 20% mehr Leistung muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen 20% mehr IPC. 20% mehr Leistung können auch durch 20% mehr Takt bei gleicher IPC enstehen, was auch ein sehr wahrscheinliches Scenario ist.
> 
> mfg


 
Es ging um die Leistung pro Takt wenn ich nicht allzu weit daneben liegen.
Stand hier in den News, als Quelle war ein CB Artikel hinterlegt.
Und das halte ich eben für völlig übertrieben. Sandy Bridge ist ja weit weg von 20% schneller pro Takt als Westmere oder Lynnfield.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2011)

> HT unterstütz der Chip ebenfalls.



Haben denn aktuelle i3 auch HT, oder kommt das erst bei Ivy hinzu?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

Alle Dual Core Sandy Bridge haben SMT bis auf die Pentium Modelle.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ging um die Leistung pro Takt wenn ich nicht allzu weit daneben liegen.



intel spricht von 20% mehr Leistung, nicht IPC.

http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/22322-ivy-bridge-20-percent-faster-than-sandy

mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

Das weiß ich, ich meine aber eben die vielen Intel Jünger, die immer irgendwo im Forum rumlaufen und merkwürdige Berichte als News darstellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Haben denn aktuelle i3 auch HT, oder kommt das erst bei Ivy hinzu?


 
Eigentlich meint XE85 sicherlich SMT.
Und das haben aktuelle i3 Modelle auch.


----------



## Anchorage (3. Juli 2011)

Intel kommt mir erstma nich in Haus nach Sata Gate da können die Prozessoren noch so gut sein ich werde mir ab jetzt trotzdem immer nur noch AMD hohlen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Du bist dir bewusst das AMD auch schon solche Fehler hatte?
Sowas kann überall passieren wenn du dir mal ansiesht was da für Technik hinter steckt.


----------



## spionkaese (3. Juli 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Intel kommt mir erstma nich in Haus nach Sata Gate da können die Prozessoren noch so gut sein ich werde mir ab jetzt trotzdem immer nur noch AMD hohlen.


Genau, AMD hatte ja nie solche Probleme


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, ich meine aber eben die vielen Intel Jünger, die immer irgendwo im Forum rumlaufen und merkwürdige Berichte als News darstellen.


 
Das hat man leider auf beiden Seiten. Durch solche News werden die Gemueter noch weiter aufgeheizt  und fast jeder Thread der was mit kommenden CPU's zu tun hat, endet meist in einen Fanboikrieg.
Anstatt das sich die Leute freuen das ueberhaupt was weiterentwickelt wird, egal von welchem Hersteller und wir die Gewinner dabei sind.

@Topic: schade das nicht mit einem SB i3 verglichen wurde oder werden konnte, so ist man leider wieder nur auf Vermutungen angewiesen, wobei ich diese Vorstellung um einiges Aussagekraeftiger finde, als die ganzen Bulldozerdinger. 
Bin echt mal gespannt, neues System steht an


----------



## Anchorage (3. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau, AMD hatte ja nie solche Probleme



Wenn ich mir neue Technik kaufe soll sie doch bitte Funktionieren wofür habe ich mein Geld Rausgeworfen. Und bei AMD hatte ich bis jetzt 0,0000000 Probleme hat immer alles Funktioniert bei Intel eben nicht.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Und bei AMD hatte ich bis jetzt 0,0000000  Probleme hat immer alles Funktioniert bei Intel eben nicht.



TLB Bug ...... 

Wir brauchen das Thema jetzt hier hoffentlich nicht weiter Ausdehen, denn es ist schlicht OT.

mfg


----------



## H@buster (3. Juli 2011)

Weil man als Privatanwender dem TLB Bug auch begegnet ist 
Klar, für dauerlaufende Server ein großes Problem, für Spiele-PCs keines.

Aber jede CPU hat ihre Probleme, und so auch jeder Chipsatz.


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage: Durch den 22nm Prozess sinkt doch die Spannung --> auch die TDP!? Also wäre doch ein SB-Quad-Core mit 65W TDP möglich, oder?


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

H@buster schrieb:


> Weil man als Privatanwender dem TLB Bug auch begegnet ist



Nur weil man ihn nicht merkt heisst das nicht das er nicht da ist. Wenn man bei einem Sata Gate Mobo nur die SATA6 Anschlüsse nutzt merkt man auch nie was vom Fehler da er dort nicht auftritt.



H@buster schrieb:


> Aber jede CPU hat ihre Probleme, und so auch jeder Chipsatz.



So ist es und damit ist das Thema hoffentlich entgültig durch



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Durch den 22nm Prozess  sinkt doch die Spannung --> auch die TDP!?



sehr vereinfacht gesagt ja



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Also wäre doch ein  SB-Quad-Core mit 65W TDP möglich, oder?



Die gibts auch heute schon

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Allerdings werden die thermalen Budgets wohl in erster Linie dazu genutzt um mehr Takt herauszukitzeln.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, aber 20% mehr Leistung muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen 20% mehr IPC. 20% mehr Leistung können auch durch 20% mehr Takt bei gleicher IPC enstehen, was auch ein sehr wahrscheinliches Scenario ist.
> 
> mfg


 So Schauts aus, wobei man sich das auf den gesamten Prozessor bezieht. 

Auch sehe ich mich darin bestätigt, was ich schon seit Wochen/Monaten sage. IB wird CPU Seitig bis auf eventuell einen höheren Takt keine Leistungssteigerung bringen, oder wenn nur marginale. Das TDP/Transistor-Budget wird voll in die iGPU gepfeffert.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. Juli 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir neue Technik kaufe soll sie doch bitte Funktionieren wofür habe ich mein Geld Rausgeworfen. Und bei AMD hatte ich bis jetzt 0,0000000 Probleme hat immer alles Funktioniert bei Intel eben nicht.


 
Ich habe noch so ein B2 Board und habe auch 0,0000 Probleme , du erzählst schwachsinn ... ausserdem kann man sein Board umtauschen (War das bei AMD damals auch so? das man die CPUs umtauschen konnte ?) 

@Top

Diese Benches bestätigen meine Vermutung , das SB und IB sich von der CPU Leistung nicht sehr weit unterscheiden .


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Um Leistung geht es ja bei Ivy auch nicht vorrangig, jedenfalls nicht um die Pro Takt Leistung.
Eher um noch geringere Abwärm, Leistungsaufnahme und noch bessere Taktbarkeit - wo dann auch Übertaktbarkeit mit reinfällt.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen ob auch alle wissen wie schnell man 22nm CPUs abschießen kann.
Jede neuere Gen. (nm) verschiebt die Grenze des maximallen Vcores  und momentan sind ja alle verwöhnt und meinen OC birgt keine Risiken


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob auch alle wissen wie schnell man 22nm CPUs abschießen kann.
> Jede neuere Gen. (nm) verschiebt die Grenze des maximallen Vcores  und momentan sind ja alle verwöhnt und meinen OC birgt keine Risiken


 
Hat man bei Sandy ja schon gesehen  Wie war das?! Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit haben in irgendnem Forum massenweise Leute rumgeheult weil denen ihre 5,3 GHz Sandy gegrillt wurde


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob auch alle wissen wie schnell man 22nm CPUs abschießen kann.
> Jede neuere Gen. (nm) verschiebt die Grenze des maximallen Vcores  und momentan sind ja alle verwöhnt und meinen OC birgt keine Risiken


 
AMD läuft bei 32nm noch auf 1,4.

Die Spannungsgrenzen Bei Sandy Bridge sind auch recht hoch.
Ich würde mir da nicht soviele Gedanken machen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Juli 2011)

Die Performance bei der Vcore ist wirklich sauber 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Atoms auf 22nm Tri Gate Basis, die sind mir fast schon wichtiger als die Desktopchips. Schade das diese Atoms erst spaeter erscheinen werden.


----------



## geo (4. Juli 2011)

Na ja, das bestätigt meine Vermutung das Ivy eher auf hohen Takt ausgelegt wird und die IPC wenn überhaupt nur marginal ansteigt.
Klar ist ne frühe Version und ist sicherlich noch das ein oder andere an Optimierung drin aber SB wurde schon ordendlich auf hohe IPC getrimmt und Ivy wird es über den Takt und Kerne reißen.
In Foren wurde die ganze Zeit von den Intel Fans von 20% höherer IPC gesprochen und argumentiert, auch wenn das nie von Intel so gesagt wurde. Jedes mal wenn BD im gespräch war hieß es das der spätestens wenn Ivy kommt nix mehr zu lachen hat weil 20% mehr IPC und ein haufen Mhz mehr, ich war da schon immer sehr skeptisch 
Genau so wenig glaube ich das der BD alles einstampft was Rang und Namen hat, es ist ein neues intressantes Design das AMD viele Jahre als Basis dienen muß, wichtig ist also nicht das der BD auf anhieb mit den High End Intel CPUs kurzen Prozess macht sondern das das Design gut ist für weitere Entwicklungen 
Was die Versorgungsspannung von CPUs angeht muß ich sagen das viele Leute hier offenbar was falsch verstehn. Die Versorgungsspannung alleine sagt über den Verbrauch einer CPU nichts aus. Es kommt darauf an wieviel Amp. die CPU zieht 
Außerdem heißt niedrige Spannung nicht gleich hohes OC Potenzial, bei 22nm und Tri Gate mit dem Takt hört sich für mich die Versorgungsspannung schon recht hoch an, aber wie gesagt das muß nix heißen. Wenn das Teil unter Last nur 25Watt gezogen hat ist das toll, wenn es 50W gezogen hat dann eher nicht so


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Juli 2011)

Warte auch auf einen "richtigen" Test..., trotzdem danke fürs Mitteilen der News..
Wollte ja mir erst Ende des Jahres Sandy holen, aber nun warte ich noch ein halbes Jahr (hoffe ich mal......), und dann mache ich mir mit Ivy einen schönen neuen Rechner..
Ob wohl bei Ivy im TC eine 4 vor dem Komma stehen wird..? *Wahrsagekugel gerade nicht verfügbar ist, schade ...*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob auch alle wissen wie schnell man 22nm CPUs abschießen kann.
> Jede neuere Gen. (nm) verschiebt die Grenze des maximallen Vcores  und momentan sind ja alle verwöhnt und meinen OC birgt keine Risiken


 
Einige haben ihre 32nm CPU schon gegrillt, das geht schnell.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob auch alle wissen wie schnell man 22nm CPUs abschießen kann.
> Jede neuere Gen. (nm) verschiebt die Grenze des maximallen Vcores  und momentan sind ja alle verwöhnt und meinen OC birgt keine Risiken


 
Das ist das Problem. Intel wirbt sogar damit das man die so einfach Takten kann. Irgendwo schon eine Sauerei, wenn die CPU´s dann Flöten gehen, brauchen die nicht mal ersetzen. Drauf hinweisen tun die auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Intel sagt zwar, dass es einfach ist mit dem Übertakten aber sobald mal außerhalb der Spezifikationen ist, verliert man die Garantie. Eigentlich ein Witz.


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel sagt zwar, dass es einfach ist mit dem Übertakten aber sobald mal außerhalb der Spezifikationen ist, verliert man die Garantie. Eigentlich ein Witz.


Wenn alles so sicher, einfach und unproblematisch wäre...
...gerade was die steigende Leistungsaufnahme angeht, würde Intel die CPUs mit 4GHz ausliefern.
Da das eben nicht so einfach ist, gibts keine Garantie drauf und fertig.

Mal ehrlich, dann wäre übertakten doch auch reizlos oder?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Kann sein, man wird aber wohl eher gleichen oder geringfügig erhöhten Takt haben, dafür aber weniger Leistungsaufnahme.

Mit IB solltest du nicht vor Q2 2012 rechnen. Also frühestens April 2012.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

geo schrieb:


> Na ja, das bestätigt meine Vermutung das Ivy eher auf hohen Takt ausgelegt wird und die IPC wenn überhaupt nur marginal ansteigt.
> Klar ist ne frühe Version und ist sicherlich noch das ein oder andere an Optimierung drin aber SB wurde schon ordendlich auf hohe IPC getrimmt und Ivy wird es über den Takt und Kerne reißen.
> In Foren wurde die ganze Zeit von den Intel Fans von 20% höherer IPC gesprochen und argumentiert, auch wenn das nie von Intel so gesagt wurde. Jedes mal wenn BD im gespräch war hieß es das der spätestens wenn Ivy kommt nix mehr zu lachen hat weil 20% mehr IPC und ein haufen Mhz mehr, ich war da schon immer sehr skeptisch
> Genau so wenig glaube ich das der BD alles einstampft was Rang und Namen hat, es ist ein neues intressantes Design das AMD viele Jahre als Basis dienen muß, wichtig ist also nicht das der BD auf anhieb mit den High End Intel CPUs kurzen Prozess macht sondern das das Design gut ist für weitere Entwicklungen
> ...



Intel spricht von 20% mehr Leistung. Mehr nicht.



Übertakten hier, Übertakten da.
Für wen hier würde denn die Leistung eines i5-2400 bitte nicht ausreichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kann sein, man wird aber wohl eher gleichen oder geringfügig erhöhten Takt haben, dafür aber weniger Leistungsaufnahme.
> 
> Mit IB solltest du nicht vor Q2 2012 rechnen. Also frühestens April 2012.



Damit rechne ich auch, wenn ich lese, wann SB-E kommen soll. 
Kann sein, dass Ivy dann einen etwas höheren Takt hat, aber so hoch glaube ich auch nicht, also 4GHz sicher nicht. Aber bei 95 Watt TDP wird es meiner Meinung nach bleiben.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel spricht von 20% mehr Leistung. Mehr nicht.


 
Ich habe dazu noch gar nichts gelesen. Vielleicht 5% mehr Pro Takt Leistung, der Rest eventuell mit höherem Takt aber ich denke, dass Intel mehr auf die IGP gehen wird, denn die ist der Schwachpunkt, wenn man AMD dort Paroli bieten will. Mehr CPU Leistung ist da eher nebensächlich. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übertakten hier, Übertakten da.
> Für wen hier würde denn die Leistung eines i5-2400 bitte nicht ausreichen?


 
Für alle. Letztendlich reicht auch ein Athlon X4, es kommt halt darauf an, was der einzelne für einen Anspruch hat.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Ich spreche ja auch nur von 20% mehr Leistung. Wurde von Intel angekündigt.
Wie diese erreicht wird, wurde nicht genannt.

BTW wozu mehr Grafikleistung? Wozu braucht man die?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

DU beziehst die 20% aber auf den CPU-Part. Intel spricht aber von 20% für den Chip.

Allein durch die Erhöhung der Anzahl der Funktionseinheiten für die iGPU kann dies aber schon erreicht werden. Es wird halt nur von IB gesprochen bei den 20%, nicht von CPU-Teil von IB. Das wollen hier nur manche gern. Realistisch betrachtet, ist aber nur der gesamte Chip gemeint, und dazu gehört eben auch die iGPU, und die wird Intel massiv ausbauen, das ist Fakt. Da wird für den CPU-Part nicht viel über bleiben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> BTW wozu mehr Grafikleistung? Wozu braucht man die?


 
Es geht nicht darum, dass man sie nicht braucht, es geht auch darum, dass der Mitbewerber mehr zu bieten hat. 
Und Grafikleistung kannst du immer gebrauchen, denn damit kann man eine Menge machen, gerade im Bezug auf das, was kommen wird.



Skysnake schrieb:


> DU beziehst die 20% aber auf den CPU-Part. Intel spricht aber von 20% für den Chip.



20% für den gesamten Chip kann schon hinkommen, aber ich denke, dass die Grafikleistung höher sein wird als die 20% im Vergleich zu Sandy und ich denke nicht, dass die CPU Leistung um 10% abnimmt, damit die Grafikleistung um 30% zunehmen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Ich beziehe mich auf gar nichts.
Ich sagte 20% mehr Leistung.
Nicht worauf bezogen, nicht durch was.

@quanti:
Ok dann erzähl mir mal was da kommen wird für das man grade mehr Grafikleistung braucht als Sandy es momentan bietet.
Bis zur BluRay wiedergabe reicht es und aktuelle spiele kommen bei beiden nicht infrage.
Mir ist auch klar das sie dran arbeiten werden und das dass auch ein richtiger Schritt ist, aber wir wissen beide das man momentan nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> DU beziehst die 20% aber auf den CPU-Part. Intel spricht aber von 20% für den Chip.



20% für den gesamten Chip kann schon hinkommen, aber ich denke, dass die Grafikleistung höher sein wird als die 20% im Vergleich zu Sandy und ich denke nicht, dass die CPU Leistung um 10% abnimmt, damit die Grafikleistung um 30% zunehmen kann. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf gar nichts.
> Ich sagte 20% mehr Leistung.
> Nicht worauf bezogen, nicht durch was.


 
Hör doch mal auf zu posten, während ich noch editiere. 

Nun ja, wenn die Grafik nur um 20% zulegen kann, ist das immer noch zu wenig.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Antworte lieber auch auf meinen Edit


----------



## geo (4. Juli 2011)

@ GoldenMic

Wenn du mal genau ließt was ich geschrieben habe wirst du feststellen das ich auch nichts anderes geschrieben habe wie Ivy wird laut Intel 20% schneller sein 
Ich habe lediglich festgestellt das es Leute gibt, die eben denken das die IPC 20% steigt, durch die neue Fertigung rechnen die dann noch 20-30% höhere Taktraten ein und fertig ist der Superchip.
So betrachtet wäre natürlich alles was jetzt von AMD kommt ein schlechter Witz 
Der BD rückt Intel mehr auf den Pelz als denen lieb ist, auch wenn BD nicht die Wunderwaffe wird, denke mal wir sehn das erste mal seit vielen Jahren wieder 2 Hersteller in der Königsklasse 
D.h.
Gute Preise, gute Besserung


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 20% für den gesamten Chip kann schon hinkommen, aber ich denke, dass die Grafikleistung höher sein wird als die 20% im Vergleich zu Sandy und ich denke nicht, dass die CPU Leistung um 10% abnimmt, damit die Grafikleistung um 30% zunehmen kann.


 
Ist halt die Frage, wie Intel die Leistung der GPU am Gesamtpaket einschätzt. Wenn die sagen, die GPU macht nur 25% der Leistung des Chips aus, dann sind 20% Mehrleistung für den gesamten Chip, die nur/fast nur durch die iGPU kommen, schon ne Hausnummer  Um genau zu sein wäre das dann die 1,8 fache Leistung der alten iGPU für die neue iGPU. Das kann durchaus hin kommen, je nach dem wie Intel halt rechnet. Es sollen ja allein 33% (66%?) mehr Funktionseinheiten dazu kommen. Dazu noch mehr Takt für die iGPU, da das Powerbudget von der CPU mit frei wird durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess. Naja und an den iGPU-Kernen kann man auch noch VIEL feilen. 

Mit knapp doppelter iGPU Leistung wäre doch auch etwa bei Llano oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Mit dem Unterschied das der Prozessor weitaus besser ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das der Prozessor weitaus besser ist.



Kannst du das irgendwie Wissenschaftlich unterstützen warum jetzt der weitaus besser ist (in welcher Funktion)?

Natürlich toll wenn man schon nach dem 1ten Benchmark weiss was das beste ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @quanti:
> Ok dann erzähl mir mal was da kommen wird für das man grade mehr Grafikleistung braucht als Sandy es momentan bietet.
> Bis zur BluRay wiedergabe reicht es und aktuelle spiele kommen bei beiden nicht infrage.
> Mir ist auch klar das sie dran arbeiten werden und das dass auch ein richtiger Schritt ist, aber wir wissen beide das man momentan nicht mehr braucht.



Du musst dich endlich mal von den Games lösen.
Es gibt Programme, die speziell auf die Grafik zugeschnitten sind, dort beschleunigt die Grafikeinheit dann den Prozess und schon sieht Intel nur noch die Rücklichter.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wie Intel die Leistung der GPU am Gesamtpaket einschätzt. Wenn die sagen, die GPU macht nur 25% der Leistung des Chips aus, dann sind 20% Mehrleistung für den gesamten Chip, die nur/fast nur durch die iGPU kommen, schon ne Hausnummer  Um genau zu sein wäre das dann die 1,8 fache Leistung der alten iGPU für die neue iGPU. Das kann durchaus hin kommen, je nach dem wie Intel halt rechnet. Es sollen ja allein 33% (66%?) mehr Funktionseinheiten dazu kommen. Dazu noch mehr Takt für die iGPU, da das Powerbudget von der CPU mit frei wird durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess. Naja und an den iGPU-Kernen kann man auch noch VIEL feilen.



Da ist mir Sicherheit eine Menge drin, keine Frage. Mal abwarten, wenn man Benchmarks von der Grafikeinheit hat.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mit knapp doppelter iGPU Leistung wäre doch auch etwa bei Llano oder?



Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Llano leisten kann, hab da keine Benchmarks im Kopf, hab ja seit 3 Wochen keinen Rechner in der Hand gehabt um nachgucken zu können.
Hast du mal ein Link zu den Tests?



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das der Prozessor weitaus besser ist.



Der Prozessor ist völlig Banane in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Quanti, das war jetzt eher aus der Luft gegriffen mit dem Bezug zu Llano. Gibt zwar einige Tests, aber so ganz steig ich da auch noch nicht durch und konnte mir auch kein wirkliches Bild machen. Die HD3000 und die Fusion iGPU lassen sich auch nur extrem schwer vergleichen. Intel hat halt kein DX11, und damit kein OpenCL. Wäre das da, könnte ich dir gleich sagen, was der reale Unterschied ist.



> Du musst dich endlich mal von den Games lösen.
> Es gibt Programme, die speziell auf die Grafik zugeschnitten sind, dort  beschleunigt die Grafikeinheit dann den Prozess und schon sieht Intel  nur noch die Rücklichter.


Ich sag nur nbody-Simulation 
Da waren wir mit ner GTX460 um Faktor 20 glaub schneller als mit 8x24 Core Cluster


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

@Darkfleet:
Er ist einfach schneller. Da brauch ich nix wissenschaftlich zu stützen. Du kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie nen Athlon x4 bzw ein prozessor der etwas schlechter als nem Phenom ist - man dar natürlich nicht unter den Tisch kehren das dass Stars Design der Athlons für Llano leicht überarbeitet wurde und dazu nochd er Shrink kommt  - sich gegen einen kleinen Sandy schlägt, also i3 oder i5.
Dann weißt du warum ich meine das die Prozessorleistung besser ist.


@quanti:
Ich löse mich von Games. Deswegen ja die Betrachtung für alles bis Blu ray.
Aber nenn mir doch lieber mal ein paar Beispiele, bei der ich durch die APU mehr habe, als durch die IGP.
Das haben wir zuletzt nämlich erst im Forum durchgekaut mit dem Ergebnis das es aktuell kaum Dinge gibt, die das nutzen. Von daher wäre die CPu Leistung ein wichtigerer Punkt.

Und ich denke nicht das ein prozessor völlig Banane ist.
Jemand der Hobbymäßig Bild oder Videobarabietung macht hat von nem i3 oder nem kleinen i5 mehr als von Llano.
Weil die Grafikmehrleistung in dem Fall einfach Banane ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Darkfleet:
> Er ist einfach schneller. Da brauch ich nix wissenschaftlich zu stützen. Du kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie nen Athlon x4 bzw ein prozessor der etwas schlechter als nem Phenom ist - man dar natürlich nicht unter den Tisch kehren das dass Stars Design der Athlons für Llano leicht überarbeitet wurde und dazu nochd er Shrink kommt - sich gegen einen kleinen Sandy schlägt, also i3 oder i5.
> Dann weißt du warum ich meine das die Prozessorleistung besser ist.
> 
> ...


 

Und Jemand der zwischendurch zockt und nebenbei Bild oder Videobearbeitung macht hat von einem Llano mehr als vom IGP, man kanns auslegen wie man will. Bulldozer wird auch für die nächste Zukunft reichen, warum bringt Intel denn wieder einen neuen raus? Ist ja auch unnötig lol

Warum kommen neue Gehäuse raus, wenn es seit 8Jahren ATX als Formfaktor gibt? Ist ja auch unnötig.. aber darum gehts ja nicht ..

Finde es eh nur dummgeschwätz wenn jemand nach dem ersten Benchmark behauptet was das beste ist, das ist einfach nur Spekulation und Fanboy-Gerede. Wenn nicht, dann zeig doch mal einen Vergleich auf, statt in jedem Prozessor Thread nur zu sagen "Intel ist eh besser", mal ist er besser weil er weniger Strom braucht, mal weil er ein FPS schneller ist etc.

Welten liegen zwischen der Leistung des X4 und i5 übrigens auch nicht, nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, das war jetzt eher aus der Luft gegriffen mit dem Bezug zu Llano. Gibt zwar einige Tests, aber so ganz steig ich da auch noch nicht durch und konnte mir auch kein wirkliches Bild machen. Die HD3000 und die Fusion iGPU lassen sich auch nur extrem schwer vergleichen. Intel hat halt kein DX11, und damit kein OpenCL. Wäre das da, könnte ich dir gleich sagen, was der reale Unterschied ist.



Ja, das weiß ich, dass Intel kein DX11 hat. Wahrscheinlich muss man einfach noch etwas warten, bis Llano wirklich am Markt ist, dann kann man schauen und vergleichen, wie es mit Sandy aussieht. Wenn Ivy erst im Q2/2012 kommt, hat AMD hier einen klaren Vorteil.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich sag nur nbody-Simulation
> Da waren wir mit ner GTX460 um Faktor 20 glaub schneller als mit 8x24 Core Cluster



Jop, bei uns in der Firma ist das nicht anders, da haben wie Grafikbeschleunigung für Vektor Grafiken und 3D Modellen. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @quanti:
> Ich löse mich von Games. Deswegen ja die Betrachtung für alles bis Blu ray.
> Aber nenn mir doch lieber mal ein paar Beispiele, bei der ich durch die APU mehr habe, als durch die IGP.
> Das haben wir zuletzt nämlich erst im Forum durchgekaut mit dem Ergebnis das es aktuell kaum Dinge gibt, die das nutzen. Von daher wäre die CPu Leistung ein wichtigerer Punkt.



Hat Skynake ja schon gesagt, dann bei uns in der Firma, da gibt einige Programme, die auf die GPU programmiert sind. Sofern Llano das hält, was versprochen wird, werden die Systeme in den kommenden Wochen ausgetauscht, dann gehen die Intel Rechner in Rente und Llano wird einziehen. Klar, wir könnten uns auch einen Multi CPU Rechner aufbauen, aber das kostet zu viel in Relation zur Leistung.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht das ein prozessor völlig Banane ist.
> Jemand der Hobbymäßig Bild oder Videobarabietung macht hat von nem i3 oder nem kleinen i5 mehr als von Llano.
> Weil die Grafikmehrleistung in dem Fall einfach Banane ist.



Du musst dich mal davon lösen, dass der Privatmann der Hauptkäufer von Llano ist, das ist er nicht (obwohl ich auch einen haben will ). Llano wird dort einziehen, wo er auch wirklich was bringt und das sind einige, daher ist die Nachfrage auch so groß und Intel weiß das, daher haben sie ihre Ingenieure gescheucht, dass sie die Grafik verbessern.
Derzeit ist es so, dass die CPUs von Intel besser sind, die IGP aber nicht. Wenn Ivy Bridge nächstes Jahr an Llano rankommen sollte, steht dann schon LLano 2 in de Startlöcher und vergrößert den Abstand wieder.
Jeder läuft also jedem auf einem bestimmte bereich hinterher. Für den Privatmann ist das mit den IGPs egal, da er eh eine Grafikkarte einbaut, aber für Firmen, wie meine z.B., ist Llano genau das, auf das immer gewartet wird. Und in diesem Markt will auch Intel rein, mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Quanit änder mal als erstes ganz schnell den Namen beim letzten Qute... Das habe ich GANZ GARANTIERT NICHT gesagt 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Darkfleet:
> Er ist einfach schneller. Da brauch ich nix wissenschaftlich zu stützen. Du kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie nen Athlon x4 bzw ein prozessor der etwas schlechter als nem Phenom ist - man dar natürlich nicht unter den Tisch kehren das dass Stars Design der Athlons für Llano leicht überarbeitet wurde und dazu nochd er Shrink kommt  - sich gegen einen kleinen Sandy schlägt, also i3 oder i5.
> Dann weißt du warum ich meine das die Prozessorleistung besser ist.


Definiere Prozessor bitte.



> @quanti:
> Ich löse mich von Games. Deswegen ja die Betrachtung für alles bis Blu ray.
> Aber nenn mir doch lieber mal ein paar Beispiele, bei der ich durch die APU mehr habe, als durch die IGP.
> Das haben wir zuletzt nämlich erst im Forum durchgekaut mit dem Ergebnis das es aktuell kaum Dinge gibt, die das nutzen. Von daher wäre die CPu Leistung ein wichtigerer Punkt.


nbody Simulation und Matrix-Multiplikation sind nur 2 Sachen, die exemplarisch für ein SEHR breites Feld von Anwendungen stehen.



> Und ich denke nicht das ein prozessor völlig Banane ist.
> Jemand der Hobbymäßig Bild oder Videobarabietung macht hat von nem i3 oder nem kleinen i5 mehr als von Llano.
> Weil die Grafikmehrleistung in dem Fall einfach Banane ist.


 Das stimmt halt definitiv nicht. Es kommt nur auf die Software drauf an. Wenn die was taugt, dann wirst du mit dem Llano da wohl durchaus schneller sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Und Jemand der zwischendurch zockt und nebenbei Bild oder Videobearbeitung macht hat von einem Llano mehr als vom IGP, man kanns auslegen wie man will. Bulldozer wird auch für die nächste Zukunft reichen, warum bringt Intel denn wieder einen neuen raus? Ist ja auch unnötig lol
> 
> Warum kommen neue Gehäuse raus, wenn es seit 8Jahren ATX als Formfaktor gibt? Ist ja auch unnötig.. aber darum gehts ja nicht ..
> 
> ...


 
Test: Intel

Dann schau mal, der schnellste x4 ist knapp 50% lahmer als der i5-2500k.
Natürlich ist es richtig das Llano ein guter Fortschritt ist. Nur die Privatperson braucht entweder nicht soviel Grafikleistung, wie Llano bietet oder braucht mehr.
Wobei es schickst ist das Quantis Firma umrüstet.
Was zockt er denn während er Bild oder Videobearbeitung macht? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...]


 
Wie gesagt, finde ich schick das Llano bei euch einzieht. Sag mal bescheid wie es läuft wenns soweit ist.



> Du musst dich mal davon lösen, dass der Privatmann der Hauptkäufer von Llano ist, das ist er nicht (obwohl ich auch einen haben will ). Llano wird dort einziehen, wo er auch wirklich was bringt und das sind einige, daher ist die Nachfrage auch so groß und Intel weiß das, daher haben sie ihre Ingenieure gescheucht, dass sie die Grafik verbessern.
> Derzeit ist es so, dass die CPUs von Intel besser sind, die IGP aber nicht. Wenn Ivy Bridge nächstes Jahr an Llano rankommen sollte, steht dann schon LLano 2 in de Startlöcher und vergrößert den Abstand wieder.
> Jeder läuft also jedem auf einem bestimmte bereich hinterher. Für den Privatmann ist das mit den IGPs egal, da er eh eine Grafikkarte einbaut, aber für Firmen, wie meine z.B., ist Llano genau das, auf das immer gewartet wird. Und in diesem Markt will auch Intel rein, mit allen Mitteln.




Dir ist aber bewusst das Intel bis Llano 2 nicht schlafen wird?



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein Spiel, Wow.
Test:

Kannste auch spielen. Toll, nich?



> Definiere Prozessor bitte.



Ein Prozessor ist eine Maschine oder eine elektronische Schaltung (i.A. ein IC), welche gemäß übergebener Befehle andere Maschinen oder elektrische Schaltungen steuert und dabei einen Prozess oder Algorithmus vorantreibt, was meist Datenverarbeitung beinhaltet.

Spaß.
Mir Prozessor rede ich von dem X86 Anteil des Chips.

@Die 2 Anwendungen:
Dann gut das ich mich geirrt habe.

@Software:
Ist diese denn weit verbreitet?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst das Intel bis Llano 2 nicht schlafen wird?


Jetzt lass mich mal überlegen....

Richtig IB kommt und das wars dann auch. Intel spricht dabei von 20% Mehrleistung. AMD von wenigstens 50% für Trinity, und die werden wohl beide im Q2 2012 erscheinen nach allem bisher bekannten zumindestens.



> Ein Spiel, Wow.
> Test:
> 
> Kannste auch spielen. Toll, nich?


1024*768 ja, aber wie sieht mit 1600 aus? Llano verschiebt diese Grenze, also was noch spielbar ist und in welchen Einstellungen, einfach deutlich weiter nach oben, oder willst du dies abstreiten?



> Ein Prozessor ist eine Maschine oder eine elektronische Schaltung (i.A. ein IC), welche gemäß übergebener Befehle andere Maschinen oder elektrische Schaltungen steuert und dabei einen Prozess oder Algorithmus vorantreibt, was meist Datenverarbeitung beinhaltet.
> 
> Spaß.
> Mir Prozessor rede ich von dem X86 Anteil des Chips.


Dies ist aber halt nicht richtig. Was du unter einem Prozessor verstehst ist eine CPU...

Der iGPU Anteil gehört genau so dazu, und alle Aussagen von Intel bezogen sich immer auf diesen. Ebenso muss man eben bei Leistungsbewertungen den gesamten Prozessor sich anschauen, und nicht nur den CPU-Teil.

Dezidierte Grafikkarten werden für "viele" Anwendungsbereiche auch in den nächste 2-5 Jahren noch unersetzlich sein, aber immer mehr werden eben auch darauf verzichten können. Und dabei steht AMD eben recht gut da, da Sie wie wir alle wissen vom GPU-Bau einfach mehr Ahnung/Erfahrung haben als Intel. 



> @Die 2 Anwendungen:
> Dann gut das ich mich geirrt habe.


Es sind nicht 2 Anwendungen, sondern zwei grundlegende Techniken/Operationen, die du in verdammt vielen Anwendungen hast. Angefangen bei statischen Berechnungen, über Strömungssimulationen bis hin zu Wetterberechnungen  etc etc etc. Exorbitant viele Verfahren und Probleme greifen letztenendes auf Matrizen und die Multiplikation selbiger zurück. Eigentlich alles was nur irgendwie mit Physik, Chemi und Ingeniuerswesen zu tun hat. 



> @Software:
> Ist diese denn weit verbreitet?


 Henne-Ei-Problem.

Spezialsoftware gibt es schon recht viel hierzu. Die ist aber im Normalfall außerhalb des Rahmens, den ein normaler Anwender bereit ist zu zahlen. Software, die im Consumerbereich verfügbar ist, liegt die Entwicklung entweder schon lange zurück, oder aber die Entwickler scheuen die Mehrkosten, da die Leistungssteigerung eh verpufft. Man muss ja bedenken, dass die Entwicklung von Software dadurch durchaus aufwendiger wird, und VOR ALLEM halt Programmierer fehlen, die damit wirklich vernünftig umgehen können. Man muss für so etwas halt Kompetenzen im Betrieb schaffen, und die sind im Moment halt noch sehr teuer.

Es ist aber eigentlich bei allen großen Softwareherstellern so, dass diese auf OpenCL inzwischen setzen. Die Implementierung ist klar angestrebt und wird auch umgesetzt für neue Produkte. Bis sich das in den Endkundenbereich zieht dauert es aber je nach Sparte mehr oder weniger lang. Kommt halt immer auf die Firma drauf an. Wenn Adobe dass in die Profi-Version packt, dann werden Sie die Funktion auch im Consumer-Bereich drin lassen.

Wenn du dir aber irgend ne OpenSource Sache anschaust, oder halt Software von der Grabbelkiste, die x Jahre halt schon alt ist vom Grundgerüst, dann ist klar, dass das nicht enthalten ist.

Es ist halt immer eine Abwägung was kostet mich die Unterstützung in der Entwicklung, und was hat der Kunde davon.

Gerade im Bereich Videoschnitt/Bildbearbeitung ist man aber eigentlich auf allen Ebenen dabei die GPUs mit ein zu bauen. 

Alternativ kann man aber auch LabView zum Beispiel nennen, die noch dabei sind wirklich einen vollständigen GPU-Support einzubauen. So etwas dauert aber halt auch. Inzwischen sollten aber zumindest die ersten Updates draußen sein. Und da hast du dann nur noch ein paar Pakete, die du in deinen bestehenden Programmen austauschen musst und schon haste den GPU-Support. So etwas wird dann auch sehr schnell angenommen, da einfach umzusetzen, und eben die Leistungsgewinne groß sind.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Intel wirbt sogar damit das  man die so einfach Takten kann. Irgendwo schon eine Sauerei, wenn die  CPU´s dann Flöten gehen, brauchen die nicht mal ersetzen. Drauf  hinweisen tun die auch nicht.



Mit overclocking zu werben macht nicht nur intel. Es ist ja mittlerweile fast schon zum Volkssport unter den Herstellern geworden mit nicht garantierten overclocking Features zu werben. und sich gegenseitig in den gebotene Features zu übertrumpfen. Neben intel machen das praktisch alle im Retail Markt vertretenen Mainboard Hersteller und natürlich auch AMD. Man braucht nur auf die extra eingerichtete Seite zum BD sehen, "Overclock for a big boost in performance and speed" ist dort zB zu lesen, ohne Garantie versteht sich. Geradezu eine Aufforderung die CPU zu übertakten. Also bitte hier nicht einseitig und selektiv kritisieren.



Und im allegemeinen wird es Zeit von den "definiere CPU", "wieviel Leistung verspricht AMD für Trinity" usw. Diskussionen wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Das ist aber ein SEHR wesentliche Teil der Diskussion 

Wenn man 2 oder 3 unterschiedliche Diskussionsgrundlagen hat, dann ist doch klar, dass da nur murks bei rum kommt.

Man sollte sich immer erst vergewissern, dass man auch über die gleichen Sachen spricht, wenn dies nicht 100% klar ist, und hier ist es absolut nicht klar, bzw. es hat sich ja gezeigt, dass die Ansichten über das hier gesprochen wird SEHR auseinander gehen.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein SEHR wesentliche Teil der Diskussion



Wieviel Leistung AMD für zukünftige Produkte verspricht ist defintiv OT und sicher kein wesentcher Teil der Diskussion. Über das "definiere CPU" kann man natürlich streiten, allerdigs weis ich genau wohin das führt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, es ist ein SEHR wesentlicher Punkt der Diskussion. Nämlich auf was beziehen sich die 20%

Einige sagen hier CPU, andere Prozessor, wobei hier wieder einige Prozessor=CPU sehen und wiederum andere eben Prozessor =CPU+iGPU.

Das ist halt ein fundamental wichtiger Punkt, da nur somit die Aussage von Intel überhaupt sinnhaft diskutiert werden kann.

Intel sprach von 20% für IB. 

Ja was ist IB denn nun? Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will, und was der Kern der Sache ist 

Je nachdem wie die Antwort auf die Frage ausfällt, haben wir halt bei einer rationalen Analyse der Gegebenheiten halt einmal 20% mehr CPU Leistung im Vergleich, und einmal halt wohl +/- 0 CPU-Leistung, dafür aber so bis zu 100% mehr GPU Leistung.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ein SEHR wesentlicher Punkt der Diskussion. Nämlich auf was beziehen sich die 20%
> 
> Einige sagen hier CPU, andere Prozessor, wobei hier wieder einige Prozessor=CPU sehen und wiederum andere eben Prozessor =CPU+iGPU.
> 
> ...


 
Bei der CPU Leistung prognostiziert Intel 10-20% gesteigerte CPU Leistung gegenüber Sandy Bridge, bei der GPU sind es >30%, was Spielraum nach oben lässt...

CPU ist das gleiche wie Prozessor. Wenn nicht explizit von der Grafik, IGP whatever die Rede ist, ist damit einzig und allein die CPU/Prozessor performance gemeint ohne Einfluss der IGP. Die GPU wird mit Sicherheit einen größeren performance Schritt hinlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Bei der CPU Leistung prognostiziert Intel 10-20% gesteigerte CPU Leistung gegenüber Sandy Bridge, bei der GPU sind es >30%, was Spielraum nach oben lässt...


 
Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Quanti ich weiß schon SEHR genau warum ich auf manchen Sachen ziemlich herum reite, auch wenns euch keinen Spaß macht teils, und mir noch viel weniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du jetzt genau, wegen der zu erwartenden Leistung von Ivy Bridge?


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


 
http://www.abload.de/img/1g7cj.png
http://www.abload.de/img/227r4.png

Zu erwähnen sei, dass die eine Folie Stand März ist und die andere Stand Januar. Wie der neue 22nm Prozess im Endeffekt läuft, wird sich erst später im Jahr mit fortgeschrittenen ES CPUs zeigen. Daher kann auch Intel derzeitig nur Prognosen anstellen bis klar ist mit welchen Taktfrequenzen Ivy Bridge an den Start geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Na ja, das Wort "geschätzt" stört mich dann schon sehr. 

Und immer noch hat Ivy zu wenig Lanes, 16 in der CPU und 4 für die SB, das ist einfach mager.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und immer noch hat Ivy zu wenig Lanes, 16 in der CPU und 4 für die SB, das ist einfach mager.


 

Meiner Info nach sind es 16 Lanes PCIe 3 und 4 Lanes PCIe 2. Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Sata 3 und USB 3 wird es nativ auf dem Chipsatz geben, also keine Zusatzchips notwendig die Lanes bräuchten. Desweiteren entspricht 2x8 PCIe 3 der Bandbreite von 2x16 PCIe 2. Also wird die nächste GPU Generation mit PCIe 3 davon profitieren und im SLI auf 7er Chipsätzen mehr als genug Bandbreite zur Verfügung haben. Es sind nicht zu wenig Lanes, es ist genau die richtige Abmessung für eine Mainstream Plattform.


----------



## XE85 (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und immer noch hat Ivy zu wenig Lanes, 16 in der CPU und 4 für die SB, das ist einfach mager.



Wie kommst du auf 4? sowohl Cougar als auch der kommende Panther Pint haben 8 PCIe Lanes. Bei Panther Point kommt noch dazu das USB keine Lanes mehr erfordert, da nativ, und somit effektiv um 2 Lanes mehr für Slots zur verfügung stehen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 4? sowohl Cougar als auch der kommende Panther Pint haben 8 PCIe Lanes. Bei Panther Point kommt noch dazu das USB keine Lanes mehr erfordert, da nativ, und somit effektiv um 2 Lanes mehr für Slots zur verfügung stehen.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hab was von 20 Lanes für Ivy Bridge gesehen, macht also 16 für die CPU und 4 für die SB.
Oder rechnest du noch in PCIe 2.0? Dann sind es so gesehen 8, das stimmt dann.


----------



## XE85 (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab was von 20 Lanes für Ivy Bridge gesehen, macht also 16 für die CPU und 4 für die SB.



20 Lanes hat die CPU alleine, wobei 4 für die Anbindung zum Chipsatz verwendet werden. Insgesammt sind also 32Lanes vorhanden von denen 28 effektiv genutzt werden können.

mfg


----------

